# Glue??????



## drycreek (Jun 7, 2012)

I've got an outdoor project and will need to do a little gluing. What would be recommended as the best exterior waterproof glue? I've used Elmers and Titebond in the past anything better?


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 7, 2012)

I have used the West system(epoxy) with a powdered adhesive additive with good success. I mix the two part epoxy and then add the adhesive powder and mix to the consistency of mayo. If you plan on painting or varnishing your project use a hardener that is compatible. The West fact sheets can explain what hardener and adhesive powder to use. It can be a little messy. But acetone and a rag can clean up things pretty good.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 7, 2012)

I would say it depends on what you are building- a boat- David is probably right- I used Titebond three on my gate-seems to be workin fine. also if you are in a place that is wet all the time????


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jun 7, 2012)

Make sure to use titebond 3 as it is waterproof, titebond 2 is only water resistant. Good luck with your project!
Tom


----------



## drycreek (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Titebond 3 is the glue I've used in the past.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jun 11, 2012)

David,
I use lacquer thinner. Acetone melts my plastic utensils!:no dice. more please:
Sure cleans well, though. 



davidgiul said:


> I have used the West system(epoxy) with a powdered adhesive additive with good success. I mix the two part epoxy and then add the adhesive powder and mix to the consistency of mayo. If you plan on painting or varnishing your project use a hardener that is compatible. The West fact sheets can explain what hardener and adhesive powder to use. *It can be a little messy. But acetone and a rag can clean up things pretty good.*


----------



## Patrude (Jul 19, 2012)

I have had great results with Titebond 111- I Made some laminated bentwood boxes with it, and it held up to soaking in hot water. Good luck


----------

